# Tourist Visa Annual Cost



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I put this together for a friend who is considering changing from a Balikbayan visa to a tourist visa, and I thought I would share it here. For my first year, my tourist visas cost me 23,419 pesos, about $563.59 USD. All of the extensions below are 2 months except the first one which was the 21 to 59 day extension.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you for posting this information. This will be useful to many that are looking for the costs etc. Now if immigration will just leave the fees alone, all will be great.


Gene


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

You want to know something crazy? When I went to the CLARK Immigration it cost me 2,030 for my first month there. Then for 2 months it was like 5,000 + the P2000 for the card so it can get high over there at the CLARK immigration office. When I was in manila for a 1 month extension in pasay extension they only charge me P1,330.




Gene and Viol said:


> Thank yo for posting this information. This will be useful to many that are looking for the costs etc. Now if immigration will just leave the fees alone, all will be great.
> 
> 
> Gene


----------

